# An Interview with a USC SCA Admissions Committee member



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Huge thank you to @USCSCAAlumni/Faculty for agreeing to do the interview and to @Svaja Paka for doing such an amazing job interviewing them. 














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Here are just a couple of the reactions you may experience as I did while reading the interview.


----------



## killakween (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you so much for this!!!!


----------

